# gen shi labs experience



## hasan (Oct 23, 2011)

just wanted anyone who have used gen shi japan ugl steroids post there experience here please hard to find info on this gen shi some people say no good and some g2g so anyone has used it  and  knows if it does realy work please post your comments and info thanks


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 24, 2011)

Love it ran sust 750mg,deca 500mg,dbol blue hearts 50g, 14 weeks cycle all genshi except the dbol they were blue hearts


----------



## littlerock (Oct 24, 2011)

its ok its not bunk gear but its not the greatest


----------



## Grozny (Oct 24, 2011)

this is question for sub-forum


----------



## hypno (Oct 24, 2011)

GtG


----------



## hasan (Oct 24, 2011)

anyone use genshi orals winstol anavar or there dbol anygood


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 24, 2011)

I used they're tren ace and it was legit


----------



## Lordsks (Oct 24, 2011)

genshi is one of the best ugl I have seen. Lots of reviews here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/euroking-gear-com/128997-genshi-labs-experience-thread.html


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've never seen one negative thread about gen-shi.  I've used the tbol and it was g2g.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

it's no coincidence that more sponsors are carrying genshi and more are inquiring about it


----------



## hasan (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks guys anyone know if they are gen shi fakes around


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

hasan said:


> thanks guys anyone know if they are gen shi fakes around


 
i've not heard any on any of the boards, but anything is possible...especially when scammers find a label that is doing well.....as always TRUST YOUR SOURCE.....


----------



## squigader (Oct 24, 2011)

It's as good to go as underground gear is.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 24, 2011)

I used two pins 500mg each Gen Shi TEST E 250mg/ml and the injections were painless until next day I felt like I had been punched in the glute.
Switched gear and will mix later with something to cut the pain. 

Not impressed.


----------



## testodave (Oct 24, 2011)

No pain with my pins im running gen shi test cyp....first injection a little sore nothing a man cant handle...im impressed with my cycle so far...


----------



## jr214 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ive ran their tren enth,it was gtg but thats all ive used from genshi.i just finished some asia pharma
It kicked ass,gonna be running it again.


----------

